# New to tournament fishing.



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would like to get started tournament fishing. I have a small jon boat, nothing fancy. I would like to fish in some crappie tournaments and some smaller bass tournaments. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

There is alot of tournaments out and about. What area of ohio are you in it will help guys to give you some tournaments in the area.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in southeast central Ohio. I would have no problem driving to the southeast or northeast part of the state.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

kparrott, I saw a few weeks ago about a tournament series that is electric motor only and is for 14ft boats or less. I'm not sure if your boat fits w/in those perameters but just a thought. I have a 10ft jon but need a live well. As soon as I get one I'm thinking about looking into those. From memory I believe these all take place in central Ohio. I'll try to find the thread.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Below is the link for the electric bass curcuit! It looks like it's ran by Tom Patrick, It has info on the website

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=62319&highlight=tournament+electric


----------

